# Help with Diy Boombox



## Afrowookie (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi all, new to the site and like what I see.

Also kind of a noob at this and need some advise and help for my project, but wasn't sure where I should start this thread.

I am trying to build a portable boombox for garage/beach whatever out of my used car audio stuff. I've seen others do it and don't look too hard.

These are the items I already have and want to incorporate into the build:

2 X Infinity 5 1/4 two-way speakers
2 X Energy 5 1/4 with 2 x tweeters
1 x Pyramid 800 watt amp or 1 x Clarion 400 watt amp.
2 x 10" MTX Subs in band pass box.

What I would like to do is be able to use this in my garage plugged in and have it run off a motorcycle battery or something for portability. Would like to put all of these items into a Toolbox design which I have seen online and looks great, have an Ipod dock and the ability to plug in my MTX subs if I wanted to.

What I know I need is a deck, but I know any decent one will do, for usb and ipod hookup, and possible bluetooth. I also need a battery, Toolbox big enough for my 800 watt or the 400 watt amp, and a PC power supply to be able to plug into wall for power and I know how to wire that up, that was easy enough. But how would I wire it so if not plugged into a wall, I can just run it off a battery?

I was thinking about making my own box out of wood or whatever, but I think that would make it heavier than needed to be and the toolbox design would look better in a garage, plus it's probably more durable and it already has the handles built in for portability.

Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

You may want to consider a T amp or a at least a class D amp. Those old Class A/B amps will kill a motorcycle battery in no time flat powering all those speakers. I had dreams of doing something similar, but it just got too big & heavy. Parts express has a ton of amps and individual drivers you can use to build a boom box that will be plenty loud and play for hours off a 12volt battery. They sell batteries of varying ampere hours as well. Good luck. There are a lot of projects write ups on parts express too.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

There are a few Lepai amps at Parts Express that would fit what you are looking for: Lepai In Stock At Parts Express With Free Shipping


----------

